# Some helpful handouts



## reaganmarsh (Jul 14, 2016)

Greetings PB brethren,

The ICBD has a page with some very helpful handouts for biblical counseling and discipleship situations. You'll find many of these to be insightful and timely aids in becoming more like Christ: https://ibcd.org/Series/handouts/

Enjoy!


----------

